# ADB Won't Recognize Nexus in Fastboot Mode



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I have tried installing both the Samsung drivers as well as the PDANet drivers. When I boot into fastboot to try and unlock it, I hear a different tone from my computer different from the one I hear when a device is successfully connected. I tried doing adb devices in cmd and it shows no devices and thus doing fastboot oem unlock just gives me <waiting for device>.


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11732-galaxy-nexus-root-procedure-adb-method/page__st__20__p__293678#entry293678 follow their directions and should work once you specify that folder or atleast did for me.


----------



## telik (Aug 25, 2011)

On Windows, go to your Device Manager with the Nexus plugged in and in Fastboot mode. You'll probably see a device called "Android 1.0" with a yellow warning icon (indicating it has no driver).

Right click on "Android 1.0", select update driver, then hit browse my computer for driver software. Select the option for Let me pick from list, select Android Device or Android USB Device, then under the manufacturer "Google", click on Android Bootloader Interface or Android Fastboot Driver (something along those lines).

Windows will warn you about installing incompatible or unverified drivers. Just ignore and continue through. Within a few seconds, the driver should install and "Android 1.0" will disappear, or at least no longer have warnings.

You may have to unplug/replug the phone, but after that, just type "adb devices" at the command prompt and it should list the device. From there, a "fastboot oem unlock" command should speed you on your way.

Don't forget that doing an OEM unlock will automatically restore your phone to factory defaults.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info telik but I don't see Android Device or Android USB Device in the list


----------



## telik (Aug 25, 2011)

CZonin said:


> Thanks for the info telik but I don't see Android Device or Android USB Device in the list


Do you have the Google USB drivers installed? You'll find them in the SDK installer. My guess is that might be most of the issue


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

telik said:


> On Windows, go to your Device Manager with the Nexus plugged in and in Fastboot mode. You'll probably see a device called "Android 1.0" with a yellow warning icon (indicating it has no driver).
> 
> Right click on "Android 1.0", select update driver, then hit browse my computer for driver software. Select the option for Let me pick from list, select Android Device or Android USB Device, then under the manufacturer "Google", click on Android Bootloader Interface or Android Fastboot Driver (something along those lines).
> 
> ...


I'm having this same issue, and while your directions have appeared to be my fix, I don't have "Google" listed under manufacturers. Currently stuck.

EDIT: I found a fix. Installed the drivers used in this thread at XDA.


----------



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

on windows XP i cant seem to fix this... im in fastboot and got there by

adb reboot bootloader

then when i go to device manager i see the yellow eye thing and right click and i go to update driver and the wizard pops up. i say not this time for searching for software and then install from a specific place. i say dont search (dont know where to search if thats what i need?) and then in that list i see android USB devices and i click next and it says "unable to find any drivers for this device? when i scroll down i also see the samsung android phone and i get the same unable to find drivers thing? i have installed the samsung drivers multiple times and still dont work... in the SDK exe. it also says that the goodle usb drivers are installed... i also tried dowloading a file that was in another thread but cant seem to find how to point the wizard to the folder to see the drivers?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I chose upgrade driver, let me choose, select driver, Samsung, android adb interface. Worked fine after that.


----------

